# This is Bob



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

Hes just a red CT but I like him alot. He has a great personality and gets along so good with all his tankmates.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's cool! His red is really vivid. And I like his face.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

he's a very pretty color!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Very bright and vibrant color!


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

beautiful


----------

